# [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.



## Jarafi (19. September 2015)

*[Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

*Review*
*Noiseblocker eLoop B14*
*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ​

*Informationen zum Test
*
Als Noiseblocker die ersten eLoop Lüfter 2012 vorstellte, habe ich mir ja in einem Artikel nicht nur die technische Seite angesehen, sondern auch, was die Lüfter bei der Kühlung zu leisten vermögen.
 Leider gab es damals Lüfter nur im 120-mm Format und viele fragten und hofften, dass Noiseblocker das eLoop Design auch ins 140-mm Format übertragen würde.
 Der Wunsch wurde erhört und so können nun bis zu vier Variationen erworben werden.
Wir werfen in diesem Artikel einen Blick auf die eigentlichen Lüfter, wie es mit der Kühlleistung aussieht und besonders wie sich die eLoops in der Disziplin der Lautstärke schlagen werden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAUoHyO4Wpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Inhalt*
​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Lüfter im Detail
 
*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen mit Serienlüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lüfter im Detail*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​An den technischen Grunddaten haben sich nur Einzelheiten geändert, am bionischen Grundkonzept der 120-mm Lüfter dagegen ist alles gleich geblieben.
 Daher möchte hier auf meinen etwas *älteren Artikel* verweisen, wer sich genauer für die Bionik hinter den Lüftern interessiert.
Zu Beginn gibt es wie angesprochen vier verschiedene Varianten.
 Dazu zählen drei mit einem 3 Pin Stromanschluss, B14-1, B14-2 sowie B14-3. Die Lüfter unterscheiden sich lediglich in ihrer Drehzahl und damit in der Lautstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wer gerne den eLoop im 140-mm Format als PWM Variante haben möchte, der greift zum ‚B14-PS’ getauften Modell.
Neu bei den 140-mm Varianten der eLoops ist der deutlich größere Rotor sowie eine grössere Anzahl an Lüfterblättern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant an der Sache ist, dass das Design der 120-mm Variante nicht einfach hochskaliert wurde, was auf den ersten Blick die wohl naheliegendste Option gewesen wäre, sondern dass sie komplett neu entwickelt wurde.
Und so entstand das neue aerodynamische Design: neun Lüfterblätter in einem Schlaufenrotor.
 Der Rotor besteh noch immer aus Makrolon und der Rahmen ist glasfaserverstärkt -  hier ist also alles beim Alten geblieben. Ebenso sind auch die Schwingungstransformatoren in jeder Lüfterecke vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
 Für meine Kühlertests setze ich auf AMD’s AM3+ Plattform, die mit einem FX-9950 bestückt worden ist.
 Die CPU arbeitet dabei natürlich ohne Stromsparfunktionen und läuft mit ihren 4,7-GHz.
 Für kleine Kühler oder Tests werden auf Grund der hohen TDP dann zwei Module, bzw. vier Kerne deaktiviert.
 Zur Information findet man die Prozessorkernanzahl im jeweiligen Diagramm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Meine Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt, wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen CPU-Temperaturen abgezogen wird um auf diese Art eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten. 
Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch mit einem WingBoost 2 Lüfter als Referenzlüfter.
 Beide Tests werden mit Ihrer vollen Drehzahl ausgeführt.
 Nach jeweils 30-Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw. FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt, um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
 Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
 Als Kühler kam hier der bekannte und beliebte Alpenföhn Brocken 2 zum Einsatz, um allen Lüftern mit dem FX-9590 mit vier Kernen auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturen mit Serienbelüftung mit 12V*

​*Zum Inhalt*​

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Besonders interessant an den NB eLoop Lüftern ist die Tatsache, dass sie bei gleicher oder sogar geringerer Lautstärke im Vergleich zu einem herkömmlichen Lüfter kühlen. 
Gemessen wird mit einem Voltcraft SL-100 aus einer Entfernung von 60-cm seitlich zum Kühler. 
Bei den dB/A Werten muss natürlich noch meine Raumgeräuschentwicklung von 24 dB/A mit einbezogen werden. Rausgekommen ist dabei folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Abschließend lässt sich festhalten, dass sich das Warten auf die neuen NB eLoop im 140-mm Format gelohnt hat.
 Die Lüfter sind nicht nur sehr leise, sondern bieten dabei auch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung und sind im Verhältnis zu normalen Lüftern in beidne Punkten besser.
Fairerweise muss gesagt werden, dass auch andere Lüfter bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht viel lauter oder leiser sind, wenn man vom menschlichen Ohr ausgeht, allerdings leidet hier dann meistens die Kühlleistung.

 Misst man das Ganze mit einem Messgerät sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus.
 Besonders interessant ist die Geräuschentwicklung der eLoops auch dann, wenn es sich um laute Lüfter handelt, die ausgetauscht werden sollen, wie bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen meistens der Fall ist.
Preislich muss man für einen eLoop im 140-mm Format zwischen 23- und 25-Euro auf die Ladentheke legen.

 Er ist teurer als andere Lüfter, dafür hat man waschechte und extrem leise High-End Lüfter im PC.

*Einen weiteren Ausführlichen bericht auch mit mehr Technik wird es im Oktober geben.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Noiseblocker eLoop B14 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*


*Noiseblocker** eLoop B14 auf der Noiseblocker Webseite.**
**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## FrozenPie (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Wie immer ein hervorragendes Review 

Kleiner Schreibfehler:


> [...]was auf den ersten Blick die wohl *nahestliegende* Option[...]


Sollte wohl "naheliegendste" heißen


----------



## Jarafi (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Danke dir! 

Ist verbessert.

Grüße


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Gutes Review.
Habe auch einen Schreibfehler gefunden, oder zähle ich falsch ? Eigentlich sind es doch nur neun Lüfterblätter.


> Und so entstand das neue aerodynamische Design: *elf Lüfterblätter* in einem Schlaufenrotor.


----------



## micsterni14 (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Was sagst du subjektiv zur Lautstärke?

Vorallem im Vergleich zu anderen hochwertigen 140mm Lüftern?


----------



## FlyingPC (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*



mattinator schrieb:


> Gutes Review.
> Habe auch einen Schreibfehler gefunden, oder zähle ich falsch ? Eigentlich sind es doch nur neun Lüfterblätter.



Habe auch neun gezählt!

Gutes Review!


----------



## Jarafi (20. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Was sagst du subjektiv zur Lautstärke?
> 
> Vorallem im Vergleich zu anderen hochwertigen 140mm Lüftern?



Da sist natürlich imemr eine Frage. Subjektiv muss ich sagen, das bei identischer höheren Drehzahlen der eLoop mir leiser erscheint. In niedrigeren Bereichen nehmen sich die Lüfter dann immer weniger. Es geht ir wann wohl auch nicht merh viel leiser.

Fehler ist gefixt, Danke. Ich weiss auch nicht wie ich auf elf gekommen bin.


Grüße


----------



## LSchmiddie (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Der Preis ist allerdings deftig aumen2:
Da kommste kaum lauter auch deutlich günstiger davon ...


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Hallo,

Super Review!! 
Wie hast du den 140er auf dem Brocken 2 befestigt?  Das sind ja nur klemmen für 120er Lüfter dabei 

MfG Freshhaltefolie


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Abend,

sorry ich war im Urlaub!
Mit etwas leichter Gewalt passen die Klammern auch für 140-mm.

Grüße


----------



## zeusx641 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Cooler Test...Danke


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> sorry ich war im Urlaub!
> Mit etwas leichetr Gewalt passen die Kalmmern auch für 140-mm.
> ...



Noch nie ausprobiert aber vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Jarafi (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Vielen Dank! 

@Freshaltefolie

Gerne, also bei mir hat das ohne probleme funktioniert.

Grüße


----------



## ultimate57 (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Super Video


----------



## Jarafi (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Danke dir! 

Wird baldn Update geben, was Testwerte angeht.

Grüße


----------



## Xaphyr (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Meinst du ein Umstieg von den WingBoost 2 lohnt sich?


----------



## Jarafi (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Naja, im Case?
Sind dir die WB2 zu laut oder stört dich was?

Grüße


----------



## Xaphyr (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Nö, ist reine wissenschaftliche Neugier.  Ich frage mich halt wieso um die Noiseblocker immer solch ein Rummel gemacht wird.


----------



## Jarafi (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Sie sind bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser und fördern mehr als herkömmliche Lüfter. Mehr ises nicht ums trocken auszudrücken.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Naja, das ist ja schon essenziell. Aber ob es den Preis rechtfertigt...
muß wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*

Das sowieso 

Letzten Endes gehts ja immer irgendwo um die Effizienz (Leistung zu Lautstärke). Und da schneiden die eLoop natürlich schon sehr gut ab.
Andererseits zahlen viele natürlich auch noch für eine schicke Optik und saubere Verarbeitung.


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop 140 - Bionisch in einer neuen Größe.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das sowieso
> 
> Letzten Endes gehts ja immer irgendwo um die Effizienz (Leistung zu Lautstärke). Und da schneiden die eLoop natürlich schon sehr gut ab.
> Andererseits zahlen viele natürlich auch noch für eine schicke Optik und saubere Verarbeitung.



Klar, aber andere Lüfter sind auch gut verarbeitet, an WB2 oder Silent wings gibts da auch nichts auszusetzen.

Grüße


----------

